# It just keeps getting better this week :'(



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

My young kitten went missing today at around 6. after a long search i found her underneath a tree, with her mouth breeding. I called a vet and kept my baby warm. But it was too late...
Just after my lizard died 2 days ago, I am really questioning my faith, neither animals deserved this


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

RIP Monkey, you will be missed...


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Im soo sorry! R.I.P little one..


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

God that's awful, I'm so sorry, RIP Monkey and RIP your little gecko. Don't be disheartened though, these things happen unfortunately, but you certainly shouldn't give up on keeping animals that you love. Give it some time and I guarantee you'll get yourself a new pet to love and care for to help you move on


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

manda88 said:


> God that's awful, I'm so sorry, RIP Monkey and RIP your little gecko. Don't be disheartened though, these things happen unfortunately, but you certainly shouldn't give up on keeping animals that you love. Give it some time and I guarantee you'll get yourself a new pet to love and care for to help you move on


Thank you, I do got other pets and cats, but any loss is still emotional for me..


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

sorry for your loss, but deffo dont give up. 
RIP


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> sorry for your loss, but deffo dont give up.
> RIP


Thank you, I buried her today, surprisingly my other 2 cats followed, as f they knew what was happening.
These things just happen, and she is not truly gone, as long as i still have love for her


----------

